# Man Cave Ideas



## Jomanchu

I have always had the coolest garage in the neighbor hood. Great place for everyone to hang out and watch football. I recently sold my 65 rear projection TV cause it took up way to much space. Thinking of building some cabinets for storage and mounting TV to the doors. I want one 46-60 inch in the center and two smaller ones above it. Any ideas? If you have any other cool ideas please let me know. I am always up to building something different. Pics of your man cave would be great. Thanks. Joe


----------



## thabeezer

My man cave at my house now is the outdoor kitchen but here are some great man caves..

http://www.houzz.com/photos/garage-and-shed/man-cave


----------



## MikeS2942

This is what I want to build in my garage (the sportfish cockpit). I wanted the door to open to the outside into an outdoor kitchen. I got sticker shocked when I found out it cost 35K to build. I think I will do it myself but I just haven't had the time lately to get started.

http://www.jarrettbay.com/custom-bars-tables-counters/

This is the ultimate man cave in my opinion.......This also has to be the ultimate 2Cool garage get away.


----------



## Jomanchu

Those are great ideas. Thanks. I will post pics once it is complete. Could be awhile drinking beer thinking about it.


----------



## prokat

*marlin mancave*

may have to lose the cowboy light


----------



## good old guthro

reminds of when Al Bundy started the No Ma'am club in his garage


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Wow, followed the link to the Jarrett bay thing. That's crazy awesome! I mean finished teak up top, and polished awlgrip on the back, doesn't get any better than that!

Here's the pic:


----------



## asnow06

shibby.


----------



## anoldlady

I never understood the purpose or ideology of a "man cave". If you own a house, isn't the whole house your "man cave"?


----------



## mas360

anoldlady said:


> I never understood the purpose or ideology of a "man cave". If you own a house, isn't the whole house your "man cave"?


Yes, it is....in your dream.....:doowapsta:cop:

Unless you are single.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom

anoldlady said:


> I never understood the purpose or ideology of a "man cave". If you own a house, isn't the whole house your "man cave"?


As a married man, my ManCave is one place my wife knows...... she has *NO *input. She can't tell me to sweep, vancuum, throw these beer cans or pizza boxes away, put my fishing rods & tackle boxes away, what not to put on the walls, how cold to keep the room, what I watch, nothing....... Now inside the house I have to compromise.

For example, this past weekend I decide the leaf blower was the fastest way to get the acorns out that came under the garage door. It worked great. Try opening your front door while using the leaf blower to get the dust out and see how that works out lol.

Your ManCave your rules....

Here is my cave...


----------



## sea hunt 202

whatever you do - do not get a vizzeo flat screen they are slower than a tube tv


----------



## MT Stringer

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> As a married man, my ManCave is one place my wife knows...... she has *NO *input. She can't tell me to sweep, vancuum, throw these beer cans or pizza boxes away, put my fishing rods & tackle boxes away, what not to put on the walls, how cold to keep the room, what I watch, nothing....... Now inside the house I have to compromise.
> 
> For example, this past weekend I decide the leaf blower was the fastest way to get the acorns out that came under the garage door. It worked great. Try opening your front door while using the leaf blower to get the dust out and see how that works out lol.
> 
> Your ManCave your rules....
> 
> Here is my cave...


That's a nice setup. However, there is just one thing missing...


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom

MT Stringer said:


> That's a nice setup. However, there is just one thing missing...


Very cool..... Santa Clause may need to drop one by next month.


----------

